# Good Churches



## Joseph Scibbe (Aug 31, 2008)

I was looking for a Church in the Wiregrass area(Enterprise, or Daleville) of Alabama. Can anyone give me any suggestions for one. Denomination isnt too big of a deal but sound doctrine being preached and God being glorified is paramount.


----------

